# '30s? Hawthorne project.



## Rattman13 (Jul 26, 2020)

Looking for a little help figuring out the age of my latest Hawthorne project.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 21, 2022)

I believe that the “D” prefix indicates 1935, from the Excelsior Michigan City factory acquired by Snyder (and closer than NY to Montgomery Ward in Chicago).


----------

